# Formosa Orchids: do they have a US distributor?



## TyroneGenade (Mar 17, 2022)

Hello,

Anyone know if Formosa Orchids Welcome to formosa orchids has a US distributor? 

Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2022)

I don't think so. I had to start a direct relationship with them to get plants. Check with Matt from Ten-Shin. If you put together an order let me know so I can add to your total.


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2022)

NYEric said:


> I don't think so. I had to start a direct relationship with them to get plants. Check with Matt from Ten-Shin. If you put together an order let me know so I can add to your total.



Does Ten-Shin have a Paph list hidden somewhere? I looked at their site since they are vending Tamiami but their list was all basic Catts, Vandas, etc.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 18, 2022)

Last time Barry was running the booth for Matt, they were selling plants from Hung Sheng... might be worth investigating... (although at this point it may be late... given all the machinations to get plant material into the country)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks for the info and ideas. I will follow them up. Thanks


----------



## spujr (Oct 4, 2022)

I've ordered directly from them in the past (pre-covid). They do need permit to ship in US which I was able to provide them.


----------

